# Steve irwin "crocodile hunter" dies



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Australia's "Crocodile Hunter" Irwin dies
Monday September 4, 06:41 AM
SYDNEY (Reuters) - Steve Irwin, the quirky Australian naturalist who won worldwide acclaim, was killed by a stingray barb through the chest on Monday while diving off Australia's northeast coast, emergency officials and witnesses said. 
"Steve was hit by a stingray in the chest," said local diving operator Steve Edmondson, whose Poseidon boats were out on the Great Barrier Reef when the accident occurred. 
"He probably died from a cardiac arrest from the injury," he said. 
Police and ambulance officials later confirmed Irwin had died and said his family had been advised. 
Irwin, 44, was killed while filming an underwater documentary off Port Douglas. 
Irwin had been diving off his boat "Croc One" near Batt Reef northeast of Port Douglas. A helicopter had taken paramedics to nearby Low Isles where Irwin was taken for medical treatment but he was dead before they arrived, police said.
Irwin won a global following for his dare-devil antics but also triggered outrage in 2004 by holding his then one-month-old baby while feeding a snapping crocodile at his Australian zoo. 
He made almost 50 of his "Crocodile Hunter" documentaries which appeared on cable TV channel Animal Planet and won a worldwide audience. 
The series ended after he was criticised for the incident with his young son and for disturbing whales, seals and penguins while filming in Antarctica. 
Khaki-clad Irwin became famous for his seemingly death-defying methods with wild animals, including crocodiles and snakes. 
He made a cameo appearance alongside Eddie Murphy in the 2001 Hollywood film Dr Dolittle 2 and appeared on U.S. television shows such as "The Tonight Show With Jay Leno" and on children's television alongside The Wiggles. 
Irwin was married with two children, Bindi Sue and Bob Clarence. His American-born wife Terri was his business partner and frequent on-screen collaborator.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I am soooo sad! I feel bad for his family..... :<


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> I feel bad for his family..... :<


That's pretty much where it ends for me. IMO, he became a careless showboat, more concerned with his image and fame than the environment. The incident with his son and the alligator cancelled out any respect I might have had for him. Was there much doubt that he'd be a casualty of his job?


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

I feel for his wife and kids. I dont care about what he did with his son and that croc. It was at a zoo, zoo animals are not totally wild (they do have to allow people in to feed). He brought us a new light on the beauty of exotic animals. He will be missed.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Steve Irwin was one of the few 'famous people' that I actually wanted to meet. His work with breeding and conservation of snakes and crocodillians made him famous with reptile nerds a decade before the show hit. His show brought a lot of things out to the people that were not in his 'niche' audience. 

He was great for the animals. He was great for the environment. And he was fun to watch on TV. What a legacy he has left. He will be missed.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Croc Hunter was cool. 
What a stupid way to go though. 
A sting ray?
If you said, "hey, the Croc Hunter was killed". I'd have no trouble believing that he was eaten by a croc, or a bear, or a shark or snake. 
But a sting ray? That's just weird. 

We'll miss ya Steve!


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Holy Crikey!! RIP


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dang that is terrible! I never expected to see him die from something like that, thats sad. RIP Steve Irwin.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Well, there's another animal I won't be messing around with.Death by stingray, how embarassing.  
I wonder if it was caught on tape?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I was also sad to hear of this.
He was very entertianing to bring light to wildlife in an interesting way.

In my best Steve Irwin voice LINK


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

g'bye, mate...


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

HibLaGrande said:


> Well, there's another animal I won't be messing around with.Death by stingray, how embarassing.
> I wonder if it was caught on tape?


It was but, the authorities are holding it for evidence.

That and wouldn't be kind of a "Snuff tape" of sorts?


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

evidence for what??? 

do they plan to press charges on the ray?..........i mean good grief.......it sounds like it was a freak accident
they are called 'sting rays' for a reason


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

if ya want to send condolences you can go here

http://community.discovery.com/eve/forums/a/frm/f/9691947048


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I hope they release the tape to public soon. I mean im not the kind of person that enjoys seeing people die in real life, but I would like to see just how it happened. I know Ogrish.com has alot of real death videos and stuff, so ide look for it there before I looked anywhere else.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

some of those pics are real grapic poor people some of them


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

writer93 said:


> I hope they release the tape to public soon. I mean im not the kind of person that enjoys seeing people die in real life, but I would like to see just how it happened. I know Ogrish.com has alot of real death videos and stuff, so ide look for it there before I looked anywhere else.


Thats disturbing that you would say that ....I wanna ask you somthing would you want your father or husband or any other family member's death on video all over the net?


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

No I wouldn't, but its kind of like an accident to me. If I see a car accident in the road, I'de look, even though you really should not. I'de just like to see what really happened for myself, I'm sure there are plenty of other people that would watch it if it was on the net.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This was sad news 

I liked him.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I think there is a human curiousity that surrounds this. I do believe that because of all the celebrity status and publicity going on, the news would love to show this and there would be a lot of people viewing it. I mean, the newspapers are still trying to show Princess Di's tragic car accident because they know there is an interest in this. I also remember waiting in line to pay for my groceries and right on the newspaper stands there was on the front page the Columbine killers after they committed suicide.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

You're right! I mean, when I say I hope this video goes public, that sounds terrible. I mean, Im not saying I like to see people die, but I am just curious to see what happened. It is very sad, and I wish he could have lived, but I kind of want to see what happened for myself. It's just a human curiosity. I guess some people wouldn't watch it, and I respect that, but I dont want to be judged by my interests in watching a video.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

They do plan to FINISH the special Steve was shooting, but at the time of his death he was doing pick up shots for the show he worked on with his daughter. That show will most likely never see the light of day.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

SYDNEY, Australia (AP) — At least 10 stingrays have been killed since "Crocodile Hunter" Steve Irwin was fatally injured by one of the fish, an official said Tuesday, prompting a spokesman for the late TV star's animal charity to urge people not take revenge on the animals.
Irwin died last week after a stingray barb pierced his chest as he recorded a show off the Great Barrier Reef.

Stingray bodies since have been discovered on two beaches in Queensland state on Australia's eastern coast. Two were discovered Tuesday with their tails lopped off, state fisheries department official Wayne Sumpton said.

Sumpton said fishermen who inadvertently catch the diamond-shaped rays sometimes cut off their tails to avoid being stung, but the practice was uncommon. Stingrays often are caught in fishing nets by mistake and should be returned to the sea, Sumpton said.

Michael Hornby, the executive director of Irwin's Wildlife Warriors conservation group, said he was concerned the rays were being hunted and killed in retaliation for Irwin's death.

"It may be some sort of retribution, or it may be fear from certain individuals, or it just may be yet another callous act toward wildlife," he said.

He said killing stingrays was "not what Steve was about."


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very said to hear this as well, some people just don't have the intellect of even a pile of dog crap! To the idiots:finger:


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Gooood Gosh thats pretty stupid. It wasn't the stingray's fault he died, I mean it kind of was but that could happen to anyone. Killing just a few of them isn't going to prevent the danger they can be.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I swam with the stingrays a couple of years ago and they were the most docile things you ever will see. The big ones would just come right up to you and start eating out of your hands and liked swimming with you. The little ones kept their distance because they were not used to being handled yet. 

Fear and ignorance can be the worse factors in this world. We all know that this could happen with any animal or person. It's still very shocking when it does happen and we are still in disbelief about it but that is the risk you take but to retaliate by killing off the species is in no way a solution.


----------

